
Reification (Computer Science) - baristaGeek
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reification_(computer_science)
======
davidjnelson
The first time I learned of reification was when c# added reified generics as
opposed to the type erased generics in java. Made type information easier to
see when doing reflection. No need for "super type tokens" etc.

~~~
AstralStorm
That is a very narrow understanding of the word though. Reification is best
shown by the automated theorem progress which given constraints reify the
program to verify these properties. (Especially when nested, such as proof of
correctness by refinement)

